# in or out?



## erickson_abreu (Feb 4, 2012)

Hey guys iam very very new to the entire cockatiel world and i got rayito my 4 month old pearl from a local petshop the only human contact he recieved was the pet store owner going into the cage and swooping up his teamates with a net... now i have had him for 4 days and hes becoming more comfortable i can get closer to him without him hissing... now what i would like to know is as i try to feed him treats and millet... so early in this relationship should i even be reaching into his cage? Or should i wait a couple of weeks to then have my hand close to him? Help :/


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Wait a couple weeks. Try dropping the treats into his food cup first. Once he's used to that, then you can offer them through the bars of the cage from your hand. There's also a really good training sticky in our training and bonding section that should help you out.


----------



## erickson_abreu (Feb 4, 2012)

Yeah have been doing that ane also changong his food and water bowls at the same exqct time after he wakes up every day so that he can hoperully realize hey! Thats the hand the feeds me and stop being so scared ... is there anything else you know i can do to gain his trust?


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

Start by talking to him, being near the cage, moving slowly (which he's been there a few days so that's probably what you've already done). Then put your hand near his cage and once he's comfortable, slowly move your hand by the cage bars and offer him his favorite treats (from the outside). Next try slowly opening up the door. Do this a couple of times. Then slip your hand in slowly and let it rest at the bottom. Once he's comfortable, move your hand closer and stop. Reward him and take it back out. The next session is to get it right next to him and even try getting him to perch on your finger. It progresses from there with the hand training. This is not a one day thing. It's over time that you'll be able to tame him. It takes longer or shorter for each bird. Yours may take a month, or 6 months, etc. Don't rush him, go at HIS pace. Hope I helped


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

When we first got our tiel, I spent a lot of time just sitting by his cage talking to him and even reading aloud. He would come and sit on the perch closest to me and that's how I knew he was starting to want to be with me. Just give it time. It sounds like your off to a good start. And the taming thread that roxy mentioned should be really helpful.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Agreed on the taking your time.  Patience is key. Sitting next to the cage, reading a book out loud.. talking to him.. singing.. just so he/she knows that you are not that scary of a thing. Also try to move slowly. Not slow motion slow.. just no quick movements next to the cage. Some birds are quick on trusting their humans.. others need more time. If you force it.. you will have set backs.


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah, when I was fresh and new to the whole bird world I went too fast on taming my parakeet. It was a bad idea. I had to start all over at step one because, I guess, I was too excited. Don't do it! It's not worth going at your own pace, haha.


----------



## erickson_abreu (Feb 4, 2012)

Yeah i was not planning on going at my pace cause what will happen is a month from now realize hey i gotta start over lol that just makes the process longer -.- i have a question though... when i put my hand by his cage if he hisses should i leave it at that distance or retreat my hand and try again later?


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

Hmmm, that's a tricky one. I've heard two methods, ignore it (which I've also heard to lead up to biting), or try again later. Try to avoid anything that will bug him into hissing like invading his personal space. By the way, are the food dishes removeable from the inside? If so, that may be because he feels invaded. At this point he's still getting used to his environment. It may take months, more or less. Show him that you mean no harm and aren't dangerous. Hopefully other can chime in on your question for more advice...


----------



## erickson_abreu (Feb 4, 2012)

He's warming up to me now i can have my hand an inch away from him in and outside of the cage and he will not move or hiss at me and iam trying to gibve him treats through the bars but he still doesnt take those  but i will continue doing all of these things to see where i get. I also read and talk to him whenever iam able too


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

How long has he been home? Maybe he's not reacting to you being an inch away because he's still stunned. That's what happened with my untame budgie. I didn't realize back then that he was scared stiff! Millet sprays are usually the all time favorite teat for birds. Have you tried that?


----------



## erickson_abreu (Feb 4, 2012)

Hmmmm... i dont think so because i know when someone else tries to put their hand to clase to him he will retreat and even with me if i move my hand too fast. And no i havent. I will try that very soon: can i buy that at any regular pet shop?


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Your local pet shop should have millet spray,also if you have a Walmart they will have in their pet section,cockatiels love millet spray and it's a good teaching tool for your bird in the training and bonding process.


----------



## erickson_abreu (Feb 4, 2012)

I will go grab some of that soon then  thanx


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I offer Grey one piece off a millet strand at a time so he doesn't overindulge. He would be fat if i let him. I hung up a piece of the whole strand so he knew he liked it. Then toe tiny pieces to offer him. Let him see you drop the millet in the food bowl. Don't be discouraged if he doesn't quickly start eating out your hand. My tiel still gets mad at me if he doesn't like how I am holding it!


----------

